# Trading in Manufacturer Buyback (aka Lemon by CA standards)



## mmgjohnson (Mar 14, 2017)

Please help!

I purchased a 2013 BMW X6M almost 3 years ago in Texas and though it was identified as manufacturer buyback then, I wasn't prepared for the responses from car dealerships when I began looking to trade it in. Most recently, I was told they couldn't even sell it on the lot and that MAYBE one of their whole-sellers would take it.

I love my BMW and want to stay in the BMW family, but when looking to move to a leased vehicle, I now feel trapped due to it being branded "buyback/lemon." :eeps:

Do I have options besides attempting to private sell?

Thank you for any & all advice!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

mmgjohnson said:


> Please help!
> 
> I purchased a 2013 BMW X6M almost 3 years ago in Texas and though it was identified as manufacturer buyback then, I wasn't prepared for the responses from car dealerships when I began looking to trade it in. Most recently, I was told they couldn't even sell it on the lot and that MAYBE one of their whole-sellers would take it.
> 
> ...


Try selling it to carmax or something (separate from the dealership), or, you could attempt to trade it at a non BMW dealer if you were going that route.

You were aware that it was a manufacture buyback, which is not exactly the same thing as a lemon (as it does not have a "branded" title) but for all intents and purposes it is for a BMW dealer who will have an extremely hard time selling it.

Most people wont touch a buyback vehicle at the dealerships branded lot (a BMW from a BMW dealer for example). They dont want to deal with it (understandably). Your options are to sell it to carmax or find a dealer that will take it, likely at a loss for you, or sell it private party.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

IF it was a "buyback/lemon", why wasn't it bought back? Can you still sell it back? I expect there must be a serious reason why it had this classification. I took the buyback on my diesel VW. It had no value on the open market or as a trade it, or perhaps $1,000.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

southcoastguy said:


> IF it was a "buyback/lemon", why wasn't it bought back? Can you still sell it back? I expect there must be a serious reason why it had this classification. I took the buyback on my diesel VW. It had no value on the open market or as a trade it, or perhaps $1,000.


BMW will sometimes buy back a car from a disgruntled customer that has issues, and if you do not go through the legal "lemon law" process its not branded with the lemon title.

They can then fix it, and sell it without it being a lemon branded title.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

A lemon/buyback is a lemon/buyback. Period. If a MFG buys the car back under a lemon claim (and through personal experience they are hyper careful once you say the word "lemon') the title is branded.

A mfg/dealer might do a trade assist, perhaps where the customer has not uttered the magic words, but IME they dont play too cute with this distinction. Once there is a clear paperwork trail, BMWNA legal types step in and broker the rest of the transaction.




A branded car can be resold by an independent dealer. They get them dirt cheap. I was paid $63k for my lemon, BMW sold it around 40k. BMW dealerships do not sell branded title cars.



OP- what did you think?!??! You were getting a killer deal one what amounts to a 'totaled' car (lemon buyback brand is like a 'total' on the title).... Sheeesh.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

southcoastguy said:


> IF it was a "buyback/lemon", why wasn't it bought back? Can you still sell it back? I expect there must be a serious reason why it had this classification. I took the buyback on my diesel VW. It had no value on the open market or as a trade it, or perhaps $1,000.


The VW buyback is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## mmgjohnson (Mar 14, 2017)

jjrandorin said:


> Try selling it to carmax or something (separate from the dealership), or, you could attempt to trade it at a non BMW dealer if you were going that route.
> 
> You were aware that it was a manufacture buyback, which is not exactly the same thing as a lemon (as it does not have a "branded" title) but for all intents and purposes it is for a BMW dealer who will have an extremely hard time selling it.
> 
> Most people wont touch a buyback vehicle at the dealerships branded lot (a BMW from a BMW dealer for example). They dont want to deal with it (understandably). Your options are to sell it to carmax or find a dealer that will take it, likely at a loss for you, or sell it private party.


Appreciate it, I suppose Carmax may be the only option besides selling it privately.

Per the CarFax, my beauty IS branded as a "buyback/lemon" which is why dealerships are giving me the no-go.


----------



## mmgjohnson (Mar 14, 2017)

southcoastguy said:


> IF it was a "buyback/lemon", why wasn't it bought back? Can you still sell it back? I expect there must be a serious reason why it had this classification. I took the buyback on my diesel VW. It had no value on the open market or as a trade it, or perhaps $1,000.


This is what was reported wrong with it after 3700 miles:

DSC malfunction/chassis malfunction/drive malfunction. Messages appeared while driving, increased battery discharge and engine stalled out.

This is what BMW did to fix it:

Replaced starter motor, gasket asbestos free, engine gaskets, engine oil cooler, profile gaskets, cleaned lines and bled coolant.

It was sold to a gal who drove it for a year, then I purchased it. Just so happened she was also the GM at a private dealership. I've driven it since 2014 and haven't had any issues with it. I'm just looking to lease vs buy, particularly for the lower payments.


----------



## mmgjohnson (Mar 14, 2017)

ard said:


> A lemon/buyback is a lemon/buyback. Period. If a MFG buys the car back under a lemon claim (and through personal experience they are hyper careful once you say the word "lemon') the title is branded.
> 
> A mfg/dealer might do a trade assist, perhaps where the customer has not uttered the magic words, but IME they dont play too cute with this distinction. Once there is a clear paperwork trail, BMWNA legal types step in and broker the rest of the transaction.
> 
> ...


Let's bring the snarkiness down a notch, what do you say Ard?

Based on what was reported wrong with car and was fixed, plus the notorious Californians (& others) who abused the unrestricted lemon laws, I knew I wasn't getting a crap vehicle. But it was still some solid duckets and not some crazy cheap purchase.

I have no qualms keeping my wheels - like I said, she is a fantastic vehicle. What I don't like is feeling I'm trapped, if/when I do decide it is time for a new vehicle.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

mmgjohnson said:


> Let's bring the snarkiness down a notch, what do you say Ard?
> 
> Based on what was reported wrong with car and was fixed, plus the notorious Californians (& others) who abused the unrestricted lemon laws, I knew I wasn't getting a crap vehicle. But it was still some solid duckets and not some crazy cheap purchase.
> 
> I have no qualms keeping my wheels - like I said, she is a fantastic vehicle. What I don't like is feeling I'm trapped, if/when I do decide it is time for a new vehicle.


Not that he needs me to defend him (Ard) but if you even check his info it states "resident curmudgeon" (lol). He is also saying the exact same thing I am, just not sugar coating it.

you knew you were buying a branded title car, and (should have) gotten a good deal for it then. I am sure there was some sort of disclosure you signed as well when you bought it.

I am surprised that YOU are surprised you are having issues selling it to a BMW dealer... they dont want it, because most of their customers dont want it.

You are one of the more rare customers who did not care, but most (who would buy at a BMW dealer) do care.

Its kind of like someone buying a totaled car, getting it running, then being surprised that no one wants to buy it. Not exactly the same, but in the same category... you got a deal on the car, but now are considering getting out (for whatever reason) and surprised that your having difficulty. Its what you signed up for when you bought it.


----------



## mmgjohnson (Mar 14, 2017)

No, he didn't; nor did I even need it re-explained. 

Funny, here I though this was a supportive, fellow BMW connoisseur forum. Alas, you all have proven me wrong. 

Nevertheless, I still own a fabulous, sleek X6M and though I do miss my convertible 135i from Germany, I'll remain an X6M owner/fan.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

In all seriousness...Id keep it another 4 years, put on 100k miles- the impact of the title brand THEN will be much less than now.

That gal who was a GM at a private dealership probably got an AMAZING deal on that car... (WTF is a private dealership? A dealer is someone that has a license to represent one (or more) marque...if they sell all cars, they are a used car lot.  )

If you've been on the consumer side of that lemon law, you'd say it just levels the playing field. Only salesmen seem to think it is abused by consumers. Have you read it? I mean at 3700 miles you car was either in the shop 4 times or over 30 days. The last trip BMWNA **knew** it was a lemon able car, and they still couldn't get it fixed.

Enjoy the X6. Really.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

ard said:


> The VW buyback is a whole different kettle of fish.


I guess it depends how you define "buyback". The VWs were definitely buybacks, and they had no (or little) street value.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

mmgjohnson said:


> No, he didn't; nor did I even need it re-explained.
> 
> Funny, here I though this was a supportive, fellow BMW connoisseur forum. Alas, you all have proven me wrong.
> 
> Nevertheless, I still own a fabulous, sleek X6M and though I do miss my convertible 135i from Germany, I'll remain an X6M owner/fan.


Thats actually the best choice, because you will be able to sell it easily private party in a few years fairly easy to people who likely wont know or care about the branded title.


----------

